# Favorite kitchen shoes?



## Patrick Gilmartin

After wearing through a pair of sanita clogs in like 5 months, I bought a other pair and added a pair of Vans as backup/paperwork day shoes. Anyone have any other favorites? I've tried so many and end up hating them all...


----------



## K813zra

I'm not a pro cook so take this with a grain of salt. Anyway, I have to wear slip resistant shoes to work and I use treadsafe from walmart. The trainer style ones. They are cheap and comfy but they wear out quickly (about every quarter) for me. So I go through 3-4 pair a year. 

Regardless, for me, shoes are like jeans. When they are starting to get comfortable it is about time to throw them away...


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Mozo are my favorite kitchen shoes, but even with additional insoles I haven’t found anything that lasts more than 9 months.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

GorillaGrunt said:


> Mozo are my favorite kitchen shoes, but even with additional insoles I haven’t found anything that lasts more than 9 months.


Have never tried those....I think my birkenstocks lasted longest. I kay give yjode another try


----------



## tkern

Sikas. Wooden soles. It takes me about 4 yrs to go through a pair. Been great for my back.


----------



## labor of love

+1 for mozo shoes (not the clogs)


----------



## dough

I used to like the Mozo not the clogs but they are now shoe for crew and all their stuff is different. Keen are not bad although they are more boot then shoe. Shoes are the hardest thing to recommend cause everyone is so different.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

dough said:


> I used to like the Mozo not the clogs but they are now shoe for crew and all their stuff is different. Keen are not bad although they are more boot then shoe. Shoes are the hardest thing to recommend cause everyone is so different.


Agreed. I am kinda limping the vans for now, but I know they're gonna wear out in no time...and they could he a little better slip resistant


----------



## daveb

The Mozo work for me. I buy their nurse4s's shoe - in black. They're the only ones I've found avail in wide.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

daveb said:


> The Mozo work for me. I buy their nurse4s's shoe - in black. They're the only ones I've found avail in wide.


That's why I switched away from dansko. I dont have especially wide feet, but they became too narrow and didnt stretch


----------



## stringer

I have tried pretty much every no slip work boot/shoe on the planet. For my broken crooked burnt flat feet these are the best. SAS (San Antonio Shoes) Guardian.

https://www.sasshoes.com/mens-guardian/2110.html

They look like something straight out of a geriatric facility, but they get the job done. Keep your feet comfortable through long shifts. A little expensive, but they last longer than anything else I have tried as well. I replace them about every 15 months. My feet wear shoes unevenly, so as soon as the non-slip gets a bald spot, I move on. They're available from all of the usual online shoe outlets.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

stringer said:


> I have tried pretty much every no slip work boot/shoe on the planet. For my broken crooked burnt flat feet these are the best. SAS (San Antonio Shoes) Guardian.
> 
> https://www.sasshoes.com/mens-guardian/2110.html
> 
> They look like something straight out of a geriatric facility, but they get the job done. Keep your feet comfortable through long shifts. A little expensive, but they last longer than anything else I have tried as well. I replace them about every 15 months. My feet wear shoes unevenly, so as soon as the non-slip gets a bald spot, I move on. They're available from all of the usual online shoe outlets.


Thanks for the tip. I am not gonna lie, tho...those are not good-looking shoes!


----------



## stringer

Patrick Gilmartin said:


> Thanks for the tip. I am not gonna lie, tho...those are not good-looking shoes!



Yeah. Comfort over fashion. They are basically orthopedic work boots for people with foot problems, diabetics, old folks, etc. But they work great for anyone who has to be on their feet all day. My cooks usually balk at the cost and then end up replacing their shoes for crews 4 or 5 times a year and complain that their feet hurt all the time.


----------



## labor of love

I don’t have foot issues exactly but I can’t wear clogs like I could in my 20s and 30s. These days I prefer ankle support.


----------



## daveb

stringer said:


> Yeah. Comfort over fashion. They are basically orthopedic work boots for people with foot problems, diabetics, old folks, etc. But they work great for anyone who has to be on their feet all day. My cooks usually balk at the cost and then end up replacing their shoes for crews 4 or 5 times a year and complain that their feet hurt all the time.


Hey, I got all them things - I'm way out of warranty.[emoji41]

100 years ago I shot a lot of tournament skeet, and wore SAS back then. Fugly but comfortable.


----------



## panda

naot bjorn, best shoes ever. ive gone through multiple pairs over the years now and keep going back.


----------



## Chef Doom

Converse sneakers are the poor man's kitchen shoe.


----------



## Illyria

Danskos are my favorite so far.


----------



## Cashn

https://www.danner.com/men/law-enforcement/stalwart-side-zip-8-black.html Full on boots, nothing beats them for being comfortable, water proof and durable. Sneakers will last me 2-4 weeks and you can’t run in clogs.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

Cashn said:


> https://www.danner.com/men/law-enforcement/stalwart-side-zip-8-black.html Full on boots, nothing beats them for being comfortable, water proof and durable. Sneakers will last me 2-4 weeks and you can’t run in clogs.


No running in the kitchen!!


----------



## Cashn

The running happens when **** hits the fan and I’ve gotta jump off the food truck hehe.


----------



## GoodMagic

I m not a chef, but on my feet 10 hrs a day. Recently developed plantar fasciitis, which is very painful. Have tried multiple shoes, inserts etc. Found Oofos clogs, and I cannot believe how comfortable they are. Synthetic rubber clogs, feel like walking on a memory foam mattress, but with arch support. 56 bucks, my cheapest pair of shoes. Can’t comment on durability, but they are so comfortable I’d be willing to buy a pair a month for the pain relief! They put dansko, stegman and Birkenstock’s, as well as many other shoes I’ve owned into the far dark recesses of my closet.


----------



## SeattleBen

People really liked Dansko clogs, which for my feet were the ****ing worst. I ended up happiest with the Birkenstock kitchen clogs, tossed a pair of $30usd insoles in them and never looked back while I was still working in kitchens. If you're on your feet any amount of money spent towards staying comfortable is worthwhile.


----------



## Patrick Gilmartin

SeattleBen said:


> People really liked Dansko clogs, which for my feet were the ****ing worst. I ended up happiest with the Birkenstock kitchen clogs, tossed a pair of $30usd insoles in them and never looked back while I was still working in kitchens. If you're on your feet any amount of money spent towards staying comfortable is worthwhile.


I like birks when I was younger, but I couldnt not scuff my feet in them while I walked and that pissed off my chef at the time to no end


----------



## gstriftos

Not a pro chef but as a man who wears shoes at least 12-16 hours a day:
1) Cheap shoes (at least the times I made an effort) are expensive in the long run
2) Birkenstock's may be pricey but I agree with SeattleBen (not used clogs but their shoes or sandals are perfect fit)
3) GT1 from chauddevant are like glue on wet floors, very comfy but I don't know if water tends to get through the top if you have slim ankles.
4) Columbia has shoes that are very grippy and and water repellent.


----------



## SeattleBen

gstriftos said:


> Not a pro chef but as a man who wears shoes at least 12-16 hours a day:
> 1) Cheap shoes (at least the times I made an effort) are expensive in the long run
> 2) Birkenstock's may be pricey but I agree with SeattleBen (not used clogs but their shoes or sandals are perfect fit)
> 3) GT1 from chauddevant are like glue on wet floors, very comfy but I don't know if water tends to get through the top if you have slim ankles.
> 4) Columbia has shoes that are very grippy and and water repellent.



It's a bit funny how much I love birkenstocks now. My position has changed 180 degrees since I was a punk rock kids growing up in Olympia in the 90's and any whiff of hippie stuff sent me the other way. Their kitchen clogs don't have the same foot bed so you're able to send them through the dishwasher at the end of the shift but you definitely need to swap the insole out after a while.

I currently live most my life in Danner work boots and they're expensive at my salary and might be prohibitively so as a kitchen guy. But they're great and I wouldn't be without them. But to find that out I had to go through close to a grand in other boots to get there.

I'll reiterate that there's no amount of money that one could spend too get into comfortable footwear. If you are going to be on your feet at all it's totally worth every penny, even if it's $400 dollar custom boots or $30 crocs.


----------



## gstriftos

SeattleBen said:


> It's a bit funny how much I love birkenstocks now. My position has changed 180 degrees since I was a punk rock kids growing up in Olympia in the 90's and any whiff of hippie stuff sent me the other way.


We are on the same page here (well I was not so fun of punk style and definitely did not grow up in Olympia).
Preferences have changed, being in my early 40's now, but I still have not regretted a single penny I spent on 3 pair's of Allen Edmonds nearly 10 years back.
Ok, AE are considered entry level high quality but based on my income even these were over the top. Plus they have as option an amazing leather insole.


----------



## SeattleBen

Strange how this quote from Benjamin Franklin has been in use several times for me in the last few days.

"The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten."


----------



## SilverSwarfer

+1 SAS Guardian. I bit the bullet because of this post. Now I enthusiastically recommend this shoe for professionals.


----------



## CulinaryCellist

tkern said:


> Sikas. Wooden soles. It takes me about 4 yrs to go through a pair. Been great for my back.


May I ask how the wood soles are nonslip?


----------



## Furminati

Nonslip , oil resistant, steel toe blundstones will last FOREVER


----------



## Furminati

Mozo are really comfy but last about 3-4 months tops


----------



## labor of love

Furminati said:


> Mozo are really comfy but last about 3-4 months tops


Lace ups? My Finns last me about a year before the stitching comes loose at the toe. I know the earlier ones were rumored to fall apart fast.


----------



## Furminati

labor of love said:


> Lace ups? My Finns last me about a year before the stitching comes loose at the toe. I know the earlier ones were rumored to fall apart fast.



I had two pairs of lace up about a year apart from each other. Both came apart pretty quick


----------



## Furminati

Last pair was “ the natural”


----------



## labor of love

I had a canvas pair that fell apart pretty quick. Might’ve been the natural. 
I like the style and comfort of most of the stuff from the mozo brand. I’d gladly pay more if they would last longer.


----------



## daveb

I'm on my 2nd pair of Mozo Forza, 1at was good for about 2 yr before they started looking like crap. Still structurally sound. Just got new ones.


----------



## Dendrobatez

I've been using birkis for years now but these last couple of pairs are not holding up like they used to. I'm going to have to try something new out as well.


----------



## F-Flash

Have had these for like 5 years. Best working shoes ever. And will probably last atleats few more years. Not the best looking ones, not the cheapest ones. But still, best ones.

Edit. Jalas exalter, don't known if you can find these outside Finland


----------



## Tim Rowland

For a cheap very comfortable option: STICO clogs
Expensive long lasting option: Belleville hot weather gortex sided USMC boots, I get about 3 years from each pair.


----------



## chefpaulm

Bistro Clogs with the soft orange insole. Work great. Only down side is your feet tend to sweat but in a commercial kitchen you tend to sweat most of the time!


----------



## Tony

I recently tried a pair of Sketchers Hydrophobic SR and I love them!


----------



## labor of love

It’s definitely time for a new pair of mozos. I’m just waiting on someone to put them on sale.


----------



## chefpaulm

Croc's Bistro the ones with the soft orange insole! Can't live without them!


----------



## Vils

Sievi sandals https://www.sievi.com/products/safety-shoes/sieviair-roller-xl-s1p-2


----------



## Chuckles

I went with Red Wing Boots. Bombproof is an understatement. This is my zombie apocalypse shoe. Really comfortable and confidence inspiring. Been two years and they are holding up incredibly well. 

https://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/607-red-wing-shoes/607-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-black


----------



## Evan Estern

I wear Birkenstock Super Birki clogs. My feet feel great at the end of a shift and they hold up to the kitchen environment well. The cork insoles are very comfortable. My one complaint is that they tend to make me walk with a slight shuffle--it bothers other people more than me. A full on work boot would offer more protection and I've been thinking of switching over, maybe after the Birkis wear out.


----------



## marc4pt0

Birkenstock London. I have a whole slew of work shoes in my office, from Dansko to Troentorp to Birks. Probably around 12 pairs in all that I switch up. But lately I’ve been just switching between my Londons. I believe it rotating to help with back problems and fatigue. 
The only downfall of the Birks is the soles wear rather quickly and aren’t _that _slip resistant. However I love the feel, they make me less tall so I’m not always crouched over, and they’re seamless. Seams and laces are big no-no’s for me. Too easy for foods to get stuck in, and I prefer keeping my shoes polished and clean.


----------



## dough

Those sievi are wild looking I kinda want a pair just because


----------



## Ryndunk

@panda was right. Bought some Naot Bjorn. Most comfortable work shoe ever!


----------



## Byphy

I've tried birkis, dr marten's and crocs of course. But the slip mcallen sketchers seem to work best for me. I end up switching shoes the final few hrs of service though.


----------



## Brandon Wicks

After 25 years of wearing everything from Doc Martins and Birkis I made the switch to a minimal shoe. Vivobarefoot Slyde Leather slip ons. After a few weeks of a break in period for my feet to get stronger they feel so free and amazing. My knees feels better too. Granted these aren't for most people. It works well for me since I'm behind a sushi bar all night and not running around on a line with hot oil and all that crap. Some of the FOH wears this style of shoe as well. I ended up switching all my shoes to a barefoot style and now regular shoes feel like foot prisons.


----------



## Chuckles

Are the vivobarefoot slip resistant?


----------



## Brandon Wicks

Chuckles said:


> Are the vivobarefoot slip resistant?



Not technically but I've never slipped in them. My kitchen is small and completely covered with mats too.


----------



## SaladApe

I usually go Vans slip-ons but they wear out VERY quickly so I've just bought a pair of WearerTech Energise - looks like a mash-up between a trainer and a clog. I really hate clogs so I hope they're more like trainers...


----------



## stringer

Looks like Nike is going to do a slip resistant work shoe. 

https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/15/business/nike-shoes-for-heroes-trnd/index.html


----------



## labor of love

Chuckles said:


> Are the vivobarefoot slip resistant?


I have a local shoe place that will put treads on just about anything you bring them.


----------



## JDA_NC

tkern said:


> Sikas. Wooden soles. It takes me about 4 yrs to go through a pair. Been great for my back.



Sika is doing 15% off sale & free shipping for Black Friday. Good until Nov 30th - code is "black"

Just thought I would pass this along since these shoes are rather pricey. I've been wearing them for a few years thanks to tkern's recommendation in threads past. I think the wooden soles are more durable but I actually prefer their "Flex Insole" open back model. It's a nice mix of the kind of foot comfort you find with Birkenstock Bostons with the leg/back support of Danskos/Troentorps - but since the heel is less raised, you also have less of that feeling like you might roll your ankle any time you're on somewhat unstable ground. Easy to clean and very non-slip too.

The only downside I've found with the flex insole is that they are not the most durable. I burned through a pair of them in about 8 months - but I was also helping to open a restaurant and working 16+ hour days without rotating shoes. Which sucks when you're dropping $170 but my feet, legs, and back were all very comfortable even when working insane hours.


----------



## Oui Chef

These, simply the best
https://www.tradiesworkwearshop.com...boot-with-bump-cap-332152?variant=20609287233


----------



## Byphy

stringer said:


> Looks like Nike is going to do a slip resistant work shoe.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/15/business/nike-shoes-for-heroes-trnd/index.html


This showed up on my Instagram feed. I’m intrigued


----------



## Dervaux Bertrand

Hi
Can have a look here
https://www.shoesforcrews.com/sfc3/index.cfm?changeWebsite=US_en


----------



## henrymeows

Tim Rowland said:


> For a cheap very comfortable option: STICO clogs
> Expensive long lasting option: Belleville hot weather gortex sided USMC boots, I get about 3 years from each pair.


I second that with STICO! My school mainly sold STICO as mid range and as with many students, I also bought the STICO. It's very light, has very good grips, and easy to wash. The problem was the grooves wear out very quickly. It lasted me 2.5 years. Now I'm using Profi Birkie which I got for free, but I hate it. It's so heavy and while the length fit me, the height doesn't so it puts a strain towards my awkward toes positioning to keep the clogs on my feet.
I used to complain about my mom dragging her feet/shoes whenever she walks, but now I have to drag my clogs at work and the scrapping sound it makes on the floor is so annoying. But these things can last forever. My chef has them for 7 years and it's still going.


----------



## waruixd

Spring Step Blaine Clog 80$
WAYYYY more comfortable than birkenstock


----------



## San_

Skechers relaxedFit are my favorite ! So comfortable


----------



## GorillaGrunt

Bringing back the shoe thread. Can‘t remember if it was in this thread or another one, but someone recommended Belleville USMC desert boots; I was at a wood fire restaurant at the time and that seemed like a very smart solution. Found out about Superfeet insoles and started with those too. Unfortunately the Marine boots gave me back pain even with superfeet ; maybe because they were designed for natural surfaces? I went back to the mozos, which are still the only shoes that are comfortable for me in the long run, but I’m sick of them wearing out. Tried a different style but those don’t run wide enough. I’m going to grab a pair of naot Bjorne and sika birchwood and see how that goes; anybody come up with any good recs lately?


----------



## labor of love

Yeah I like Mozos too, went through 4 pairs…unfortunately I got tired of buying a new pair every 10 months. For lace ups maybe the new balance have a better lifespan? I know lots of people that like them. Not sure how I feel about a running shoe aesthetic for the kitchen.
Been wearing the Birkenstock Tokyo super grips and I recommend them. The leather straps keep your feet in place unlike most clogs


----------



## henrymeows

labor of love said:


> Yeah I like Mozos too, went through 4 pairs…unfortunately I got tired of buying a new pair every 10 months. For lace ups maybe the new balance have a better lifespan? I know lots of people that like them. Not sure how I feel about a running shoe aesthetic for the kitchen.
> Been wearing the Birkenstock Tokyo super grips and I recommend them. The leather straps keep your feet in place unlike most clogs


My FOH manager used to wear the normal Tokyo and would come into the kitchen to grab stuff quite often. This was before we changed up the floor to nonslip material but boy was he like being in an ice skating rink with that!  Didn't know they started making them with super grip! That's good to know.

Being in Australia, I haven't been able to find any good looking nonslip shoes... So I just stick with clogs. Usually goes a little something like this: Crocs for kitchen -> Stico (very comfortable but wears out quickly) -> Profi Birki -> and then all the big shots wear Birki Boston because they're like AU$270 and always out of stock.

How do you keep water out from your Tokyo when doing the floors? I use Profi which has a back and still manage to get some water in when we're rushing to close...


----------



## labor of love

Tokyo super grips are legit. The grooves in the treads aren’t quite as deep as the Birkenstock professionals but they are a lot more comfortable and the upper will last for a long long time


----------



## dough

This isn’t new but I am an sas guy. I tried literally every shoe in this thread plus some and sas is the current champ for me. Everyone’s feet are so different not to mention how you work and carry yourself. I used to like Mozo before they sold out. I also liked keen and honestly still like keen. I’ll still keep an eye for a new better option… oh and I got a new balance arishi I keep in my trunk but I hated them. The new balance breathable fabric is useless and they are way over priced for how cheaply they are made. I wish I could buy ultra boost with non slip bottom and leather upper. I also have non slip London and personally mostly prefer them when I’m not running around. Like standing on the line great. Cooking on two floors and running trash no thanks. But they hold up well and you can resole them.


----------



## labor of love

dough said:


> This isn’t new but I am an sas guy. I tried literally every shoe in this thread plus some and sas is the current champ for me. Everyone’s feet are so different not to mention how you work and carry yourself. I used to like Mozo before they sold out. I also liked keen and honestly still like keen. I’ll still keep an eye for a new better option… oh and I got a new balance arishi I keep in my trunk but I hated them. The new balance breathable fabric is useless and they are way over priced for how cheaply they are made. I wish I could buy ultra boost with non slip bottom and leather upper. I also have non slip London and personally mostly prefer them when I’m not running around. Like standing on the line great. Cooking on two floors and running trash no thanks. But they hold up well and you can resole them.


Which SAS model do you like and what do you like about them? I do really like my Tokyo super grip but I wouldn’t mind a pair of lace ups that won’t fall apart in 6-8 months


----------



## labor of love

Absolute game changer (atleast for me). Zero drop light weight wide toe box non slip.
Wore them to work tonight. Early impressions are really good.








Prio All-Day SR - Men - Xero Shoes


All-black full-grain leather and a slip-resistant rubber sole, slip resistance has finally met natural comfort in the Prio All-Day SR.



xeroshoes.com


----------



## marc4pt0

labor of love said:


> Absolute game changer (atleast for me). Zero drop light weight wide toe box non slip.
> Wore them to work tonight. Early impressions are really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prio All-Day SR - Men - Xero Shoes
> 
> 
> All-black full-grain leather and a slip-resistant rubber sole, slip resistance has finally met natural comfort in the Prio All-Day SR.
> 
> 
> 
> xeroshoes.com



Wait wait wait wait, wait a minute here. Laces? As in you’ll need to tie/untie these every time? I feel like we’re going backwards here.

But in all seriousness, how non-slip are they actually?


----------



## labor of love

marc4pt0 said:


> Wait wait wait wait, wait a minute here. Laces? As in you’ll need to tie/untie these every time? I feel like we’re going backwards here.
> 
> But in all seriousness, how non-slip are they actually?


Shoes for crews tier non slip. Check out the treads photo in the link.


----------



## marc4pt0

labor of love said:


> Shoes for crews tier non slip. Check out the treads photo in the link.


 I saw their chevron pattern non-slip in the link. But was just curious if they were successful at being non-slip. I’ve tried several other shoes that claimed non-slip, but lots of them were like being on ice when it came time to traverse the dish area.


----------



## mmiinngg

Anyone tried these ?








MISE


MISE is the new standard of footwear for the culinary world, with refined style and a people-first approach. The most comfortable, slip-resistant shoes, available for pre-order now!




www.misefootwear.com


----------



## labor of love

marc4pt0 said:


> I saw their chevron pattern non-slip in the link. But was just curious if they were successful at being non-slip. I’ve tried several other shoes that claimed non-slip, but lots of them were like being on ice when it came time to traverse the dish area.


After over a week of use I’d say they are pretty non slip-not sure they’re as non slip as shoes for crews so I should probably amend that statement.
Still very lightweight essentially a non slip leather slipper with wide toe box one could wear for work which is what I’m into.


----------

